# 2014 Cruze 2LT " No Music Files Found"



## CruzinConnors (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello Everyone. I am having this issue with my Cruze for about a month now. I have a Ipod Classic 160GB and it has been showing "No Music files found". I have reset, restored, and even taken my ipod in for service to see it was damaged and everything came back with no problems. I never had this problem since Day 1, but again just started about a moth ago when I plugged my ipod in. So the only thing I can think of is Mylink needs an update. I am taking it to the Dealer this weekend for Winter tires installation and some service work. I have mentioned to the Dealer over the phone about this problem. Nothing is wrong with the USB port because I plugged my phone in and it works and charges my phone, but when I plug in the ipod, Music plays in the background with the "No Music files found" but when I hit Ok, it just goes back to AM/FM radio stations.

Anyone has had anything similar to this and if you did what was the results?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think there's been a report of the USB port slipping out of it's connector. Just far enough that it's not making good data connection, but still connected enough to supply power.

The other question would be how many songs you have on the iPod. I think there's a limit to the number the MyLink can work with. If it died right after adding some tunes, I'd look in that direction.


----------



## CruzinConnors (Mar 20, 2015)

I had about 1900 songs on ipod, but dont listen to all of them. I had reformated my ipod before it stoped working so I am down to about 400 songs. But that shouldn't be the problem. It worked fine for the last 2 years with any problems when I had 1900 songs on. Connection seems fine, cause It charges my S7 Edge. Dealer will figure it out hopefully.


----------



## CruzinConnors (Mar 20, 2015)

Forgot the mention that my ipod works in my Friends car, and as well as my neighbours car. Friend has a 2013, Neighbour has a 2015. I plug it in and no problems. So obviously its not the ipod, and has something to do with Mylink.


----------

